
Ask HN: What’s the karma threshold for downvote ability - hypewatch
From HN’s FAQ:<p>&gt; There are no down arrows on stories. They appear on comments after users reach a certain karma threshold, but never on direct replies.<p>What’s the threshold? Can the threshold change?
======
ColinWright
When last seen it was 501, I think.

Just out of curiosity, did you try searching for the information? It's pretty
easy to find:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=downvote%20threshold&sort=byDa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=downvote%20threshold&sort=byDate)

~~~
headalgorithm
Yes down voting on comments start when you reach 501.

There was a recent post about HN's undocumented features:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23439437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23439437)

